

6% of California Households Have Net Worth of $1M+ - camurban
http://trynudge.com/breck7/untitled-89

======
_delirium
I think you're misreading this: it's saying that 6% of California households
(778k/13m) have net worth >=$1m, not that 6% of US households with >=$1m net
worth live in California. The percentage of US millionaires who live in
California is almost certainly higher than 6%.

~~~
camurban
You're right. Thanks.

